# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Differenza paga mensilizzata e oraria

## robil

Cari consulenti del lavoro qualcuno mi chiarisce la differenza fra paga mensilizzata e oraria? In particolare la tipologia di assunzione è libera o ci sono casi vincolanti?

----------


## s_sboy

molto genericamente: con la retribuzione mensilizzata vengono aggiunte e decurtate come competenze e detrazioni solo le ore eccedenti o mancanti (straordinari, assenze non retribuite, ecc) rispetto ad una data retribuzione mensile ordinaria; tutto il resto viene riportato sulla busta come valore figurativo. Nella retribuzione oraria il calcolo viene sviluppato partendo da una data retribuzione oraria, conteggiando tutte le ore ordinarie e straordinarie, le assenze, gli eventi, ecc. come competenza o come detrazione.
Generalmente, se il CCNL prevede tabelle con retribuzione oraria, si applica la retribuzione oraria, diversamente si applica quella mensile. Vedo comunque che molti consulenti del lavoro apllicano indistintamente la retribuzione oraria sempre e comunque. Non credo che cio' possa costituire una violazione contrattuale, oviamente qualora non pregiudichi il pervenimento ad un corretto risultato delle retribuzioni.

----------


## robil

> molto genericamente: con la retribuzione mensilizzata vengono aggiunte e decurtate come competenze e detrazioni solo le ore eccedenti o mancanti (straordinari, assenze non retribuite, ecc) rispetto ad una data retribuzione mensile ordinaria; tutto il resto viene riportato sulla busta come valore figurativo. Nella retribuzione oraria il calcolo viene sviluppato partendo da una data retribuzione oraria, conteggiando tutte le ore ordinarie e straordinarie, le assenze, gli eventi, ecc. come competenza o come detrazione.
> Generalmente, se il CCNL prevede tabelle con retribuzione oraria, si applica la retribuzione oraria, diversamente si applica quella mensile. Vedo comunque che molti consulenti del lavoro apllicano indistintamente la retribuzione oraria sempre e comunque. Non credo che cio' possa costituire una violazione contrattuale, oviamente qualora non pregiudichi il pervenimento ad un corretto risultato delle retribuzioni.

  Da quanto detto parrebbe che comunque il risultato dovrebbe essere identico per le ore lavorate. Che si parta dalla paga mensilizzata per poi aggiungere o togliere ore lavorate in più o in meno ovvero che si parta dalle ore lavorate e le si moltiplichino per la paga oraria tenendo conto di altri eventuali diritti contrattuali si dovrebbe giungere allo stesso risultato. 
MA il mio quesito nasce da una constatazione su un cedolino elaborato con modalità mensilizzata o oraria per un contratto di lavoro domestico con 2 ore giornaliere. Ecco che per gennaio che ha 2 festività (il 1 e il 6) il risultato in busta paga è nettamente differente posto che con la modalità mensilizzata le festività non vengono corrisposte interamente ma in proporzione alle ore lavorate cosa che invece non accade nell'elaborazione con paga oraria (festività pagata interamente= 8 ore). Per questo credo che l'inquadramento in uno piuttosto che nell'altro metodo non sia del tutto libero.

----------


## s_sboy

purtroppo qui mi fermo perchè non conosco il contratto dei lavoratori domestici. Inoltre nella mia, non lunghissima, esperienza ho sempre applicato le retribuzioni nella modalità prevista dal CCNL. Così, di getto, mi verrebbe da dire che i due sistemi, (prevedendo ogni CCNL divisori contrattuali orari e mensili già calcolati) dovrebbero garantire lo stesso risultato (quantomeno differenze minime), ma non ho risultanze dirette in tal senso. Spero intervengano altri a far luce sull'argomento.

----------


## Patty76

Secondo me il problema nasce dal fatto che le ore festive calcolate sono 8. Se la festività cade in un giorno lavorativo la festività deve essere pagata per le stesse ore per cui si sarebbe lavorato....non per 8 ore...

----------


## sannacesco

non esiste una scelta, è il CCNL ad imporre la retribuzione oraria o mensilizzata. 
Le differenze ci sono per forza.
Una è calcolata sulle ore effettivamente lavorate, l'altra invece prevede sempre una retribuzione di 26 giorni mensili anche se ne vengono lavorati meno e, nel caso, viene rapportata la retribuzione giornaliera alla percentuale di part-time del lavoratore.

----------


## robil

> non esiste una scelta, è il CCNL ad imporre la retribuzione oraria o mensilizzata. 
> Le differenze ci sono per forza.
> Una è calcolata sulle ore effettivamente lavorate, l'altra invece prevede sempre una retribuzione di 26 giorni mensili anche se ne vengono lavorati meno e, nel caso, viene rapportata la retribuzione giornaliera alla percentuale di part-time del lavoratore.

  Parrebbe (dalla lettura di alcuni che hanno trattato l'argomento) che se si tratta di lavoratori domestici conviventi la retribuzione è mensilizzata mentre se non sono conviventi la retribuzione sarebbe oraria. Francamente non ne capisco la ratio di distinzione. A parte questo in ogni caso se la retribuzione oraria della festività andrebbe riportata alla % di part time ancora una volta non dovrebbe esserci differenze nell'uno o nell'altro caso (mensilizzata o no).

----------


## sannacesco

> Parrebbe (dalla lettura di alcuni che hanno trattato l'argomento) che se si tratta di lavoratori domestici conviventi la retribuzione è mensilizzata mentre se non sono conviventi la retribuzione sarebbe oraria. Francamente non ne capisco la ratio di distinzione. A parte questo in ogni caso se la retribuzione oraria della festività andrebbe riportata alla % di part time ancora una volta non dovrebbe esserci differenze nell'uno o nell'altro caso (mensilizzata o no).

  per conoscere la paga oraria di un dipendente non si divide la retribuzione giornaliera per 8, ma per un coefficiente chiamato divisore orario. E' per questo che potrebbero esserci differenze tra mensilizzato e orario.

----------


## robil

> per conoscere la paga oraria di un dipendente non si divide la retribuzione giornaliera per 8, ma per un coefficiente chiamato divisore orario. E' per questo che potrebbero esserci differenze tra mensilizzato e orario.

  Alzo le mani.. non è mia materia.. ma le differenze a fine anno non possono essere  sostanziali. E questione di logica e di equità.

----------

